

Create a Landing Page for your iPhone App in Seconds - montekaka
http://myapppage.herokuapp.com/
Example: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;myapppage.herokuapp.com&#x2F;demo?appID=471966214
======
montekaka
Example page:
[http://myapppage.herokuapp.com/demo?appID=471966214](http://myapppage.herokuapp.com/demo?appID=471966214)

